# Cold Squirrel



## jensgt (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## EricD (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice capture...Squirrels in my State (FL.) would die if they saw Snow  (LOL)


----------



## Stock Photos (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like he needs a little sweater the poor little guy!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice shot although poor little squirrel get him a heater. Good job nice and sharp.
TJ


----------



## Big (Dec 5, 2009)

"Darn...my nuts are frozen"


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 5, 2009)

Big said:


> "Darn...my nuts are frozen"



(laughs) Excellent offering for a caption.  Great shot, to the point it makes me want to shiver and go "BRRRRR!"


----------



## Jeni (Dec 8, 2009)

EricD said:


> Nice capture...Squirrels in my State (FL.) would die if they saw Snow  (LOL)



I wholeheartedly agree. 
Honestly though I think my dog would die if he saw snow. XD

Nice catch =) Poor thing, though he's probably suited for it.


----------

